# Atlas sales?



## dieselpwr (Mar 7, 2004)

The Atlas is definitely growing on me, especially the R-Line. still have to convince the wife. Doesn't seem they are selling too well though. My local dealer has 8 in stock. Had 9 a few weeks ago. I haven't seen any on the road. Perhaps this is a signs of some good deals in the near future. I think VW is going to have to put some serious incentives behind this thing if its going to sell. Now that the repair of the 3.0 TDI engines have been approved, a TDI in the Atlas would be a great combination. wishful thinking


----------



## DrivinginNY (Jun 6, 2017)

dieselpwr said:


> The Atlas is definitely growing on me, especially the R-Line. still have to convince the wife. Doesn't seem they are selling too well though. My local dealer has 8 in stock. Had 9 a few weeks ago. I haven't seen any on the road. Perhaps this is a signs of some good deals in the near future. I think VW is going to have to put some serious incentives behind this thing if its going to sell. Now that the repair of the 3.0 TDI engines have been approved, a TDI in the Atlas would be a great combination. wishful thinking


Do you know that the dealer has them in stock or are they just showing on the internet? I see a lot of inventory sitting in the NY area but I wonder if dealers are just not taking them off of their sites in order to draw people in. It would be great if we saw some better deals soon because I'm not paying MSRP for a first year VW, especially when other cars from Volkswagen are discounted so heavily. I'd hate to pay retail and see $3,000 or more off in a couple of months.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

Atlas's hit lots on about the 15th of May. So for 2 weeks, I think the numbers are pretty good

*VOLKSWAGEN OF AMERICA REPORTS MAY 2017 SALES RESULTS
Jun 1, 2017

*May sales totaled 30,014 units, an increase of 4.3 percent over May 2016
*Sales of all-new Atlas totaled 1,610 units

Herndon, VA — (June 1, 2017) Volkswagen of America, Inc. (VWoA) today reported sales of 30,014 units delivered in May 2017, a 4.3 percent increase over May 2016. With 133,861 units delivered year-to-date in 2017, the company is reporting an increase of 6.9 percent in year-over-year sales.

May 2017 also marks the start of sales for the all-new, Chattanooga, Tenn. built Atlas. Deliveries of the vehicle, which began mid-month, totaled 1,610 units.

http://media.vw.com/release/1391/*


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

dieselpwr said:


> The Atlas is definitely growing on me, especially the R-Line. still have to convince the wife. Doesn't seem they are selling too well though. My local dealer has 8 in stock. Had 9 a few weeks ago. I haven't seen any on the road. Perhaps this is a signs of some good deals in the near future. I think VW is going to have to put some serious incentives behind this thing if its going to sell. Now that the repair of the 3.0 TDI engines have been approved, a TDI in the Atlas would be a great combination. wishful thinking


Judging sales success based upon how many you see on the road is lame at best. Judging sales by how many you see after 3 weeks of sales is stupid.


----------



## dieselpwr (Mar 7, 2004)

Hajduk said:


> Judging sales success based upon how many you see on the road is lame at best. Judging sales by how many you see after 3 weeks of sales is stupid.


unless people are buying them and keeping them in their garage, it's a good indication. As soon as Honda or Toyota come out with a new model, you see them everywhere with TEMP tags. I like the truck and hope to convince the wife to get one, since it will be her daily driver.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

dieselpwr said:


> unless people are buying them and keeping them in their garage, it's a good indication. As soon as Honda or Toyota come out with a new model, you see them everywhere with TEMP tags. I like the truck and hope to convince the wife to get one, since it will be her daily driver.


Its only been a few weeks. In due time you will start seeing them.

VW sales will never match Honda or Toyota in this country.


----------



## DtPuma (Dec 21, 2016)

I don't know what sales are like in the rest of the country, but the western US can't keep them on the lots. I'm at a dealer in Utah, and we are selling them within 2 days of receiving them. As of two days ago, there weren't any on the ground at any dealer west of Colorado.


----------



## Zaris (Jun 11, 2010)

Southern California here, and we sold the last unit from our initial batch this week (8). Very anxious for a new shipment.


----------



## DrivinginNY (Jun 6, 2017)

Zaris said:


> Southern California here, and we sold the last unit from our initial batch this week (8). Very anxious for a new shipment.


Do you know why you have only gotten one shipment? Maybe I'm reading this wrong though because it looks like it took 6-7 weeks to sell 8 vehicles of a model that just came out. Someone from Canada said that their dealer told them that some of the models are being held in Chattanooga for unknown reasons. Have you heard the same?


----------



## JPGIV (Oct 7, 2004)

Atlas sales are super hot right now. When any new model launches the distribution gets handled in a weird way and some dealers end up with a glut of models that don't really suit their needs and so those sit for awhile. The general sentiment is that they're extremely popular and hard to come across right now.



DrivinginNY said:


> Someone from Canada said that their dealer told them that some of the models are being held in Chattanooga for unknown reasons. Have you heard the same?


Yes, that's correct. Basic reason is an over abundance of caution on the QA side. VW has had issues with new model launches in the past and because of the whole diesel thing they're taking zero chances when it comes to the Atlas launch.


----------



## DtPuma (Dec 21, 2016)

We have received three shipments thus far, our first one of 5, then a shipment of 1, and then 2 on 6/28. They all were gone within 24 hours of arriving on our lot.


----------



## Zaris (Jun 11, 2010)

DrivinginNY said:


> Do you know why you have only gotten one shipment? Maybe I'm reading this wrong though because it looks like it took 6-7 weeks to sell 8 vehicles of a model that just came out.


Our shipment came on May 18--three, and then five more early in the following week. Between then and now, over half of them sold before the end of that month. We actually asked our clients to wait until after May 23rd to make their purchase as we wanted vehicles on the lot to show for our Atlas Launch Party.

While it may appear that we are barely pacing one Atlas model a week, the truth is our customers have been very particular about what they want. There is a staggering amount of choice for this new launch: two engine sizes, two drivetrains, six equipment levels and seven colors (and that's before we talk about R-Line packages and captain's chairs). Coupled with the factory not yet going full tilt as they perform quality control and monitor feedback on vehicle sales, and you end up with a serious supply and demand issue. Thus, as inventory gets fewer and fewer, it takes longer and longer to find the right client to match those last remaining vehicles.

So I'm inclined to agree with JPGIV that some regions get more Atlas models that fit customer profiles, and some do not.


----------



## larva19 (Jun 29, 2017)

shawshank redemption said:


> Atlas's hit lots on about the 15th of May. So for 2 weeks, I think the numbers are pretty good
> 
> *VOLKSWAGEN OF AMERICA REPORTS MAY 2017 SALES RESULTS
> Jun 1, 2017
> ...


And here are the June 2017 numbers: 

*Volkswagen of America, Inc. (VWoA) today reported sales of 27,377 units delivered in June 2017, a 15 percent increase over June 2016.

With 161,238 units delivered year-to-date in 2017, the company is reporting an increase of 8.2 percent in year-over-year sales, according to Volkswagen.

June 2017 also marks the first full month of sales for the all-new, Chattanooga, Tenn.-built Atlas. Sales of the vehicle continue to grow as deliveries totaled 2,413 units. 
*
https://www.finchannel.com/oil-auto/66185-volkswagen-of-america-reports-june-2017-sales-results


----------

